# Text/Textarea eingabe Feld mit ausgabe?



## Shorty1968 (30. September 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin leider mit PHP nicht so gut,kenne mich mit HTML bischen besser aus aber leider habe ich hier nun auch erst einmal mit einer Idee meine Grenze erreicht und hoffe diese mit eure hilfe zu schaffen.

Ich möchte mit Folgendem Code ein Text Feld in meinen Template einbauen:

```
<div>  
      <label for="text">Anmerkung</label>
         <textarea id="text" name="text" cols="35" rows="4"></textarea>     
   </div>
```
Leider weiss ich nicht was genau ich machen muss beziehungsweiss in dem Template intragen muss in dem es angezeigt sprich ausgegeben werden soll?


----------



## basti1012 (1. Oktober 2018)

Dazu müßte man das template kennen und so weiter. An besten suchst du dir die stelle im Code raus ,da wo es hin soll.  Dann koipiert du den code darein und probierstes aus. Design farben und styls sollte man dann auch einfach anpassen können, bzw werden schon von dein Tamplate angegeben.   Bevor du doch irgendwelche experimente machst  speicher dir den Code  vorher ab. Fals was schief geht kannst du den originalen Code dann wieder darein kopieren


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. Oktober 2018)

Danke aber mir ist gerade aufgefallen,das da mehr dran hängt als gedacht.
Es muss ja auch noch eine if Abfrage rein die darauf achtet das es nur in den dafür bestimmten Kategorien zu sehen ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Oktober 2018)

Außerdem wäre die Frage was Du mit dem Text machen willst welcher im Textfeld eingeben wird?


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. Oktober 2018)

Der text sollte wenn es klappt vor den Preisen angezeigt werde wie z.b. all inkl oder pro std so in der art.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Oktober 2018)

Nur eine Textarea ist jetzt erst einmal für eine Texteingabe gedacht.
Wenn Du nur einen Text ausgeben willst dann nimmst man ein article-, structure- oder p-Element.
Eine andere Frage wäre ob bei der Seite im Hintergrund ein CMS/Datenbank läuft.

Stell doch mal Dein System kurz dar und erkläre nochmal was Du genau im detail erreichen willst bzw. welchen Weg der Nutzer nimmt um die Daten einzugeben etc.


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. Oktober 2018)

Der Nutzer müsste da nichts machen,den es soll eigentlich nur eine einfache Text ausgabe werden die dann einen satz oder Zeile anzeigt,aber wie ich das sehe werde ich da mit PHP rann müssen wegen diverse abfragen.


----------



## basti1012 (1. Oktober 2018)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Der Nutzer müsste da nichts machen,den es soll eigentlich nur eine einfache Text ausgabe werden die dann einen satz oder Zeile anzeigt



Und warum soll es ein Textarea sein ?  Kanst du doch auch in ein <p></p> oder <span></span> oder so machen.
Textarea ist eigentlich dafür gedacht das der Besucher da was rein schreiben kann


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Oktober 2018)

Textarea ist eigentlich dafür gedacht das der Besucher da was rein schreiben kann
Hab ich ja oben schon angemerkt.

Und aus meiner Warte ist ja auch nicht gesagt das mit Nutzer der Seitenbesucher gemeint ist kann ja auch der Admin sein . Ich meinte damit das Du allgemein mal darlegen sollst was Du machen willst. Aber ohne zu wissen was Du für ein System hast können wir Dir nur schwer helfen.

Vielleicht fängst Du mal an und wenn Du auf konkrete Probleme triffst meldest Du Dich nochmal.


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin dabei mir einen Shop https://www.modified-shop.org/forum/index.php?action=forum auf zu bauen,da gibt es als Festenbestand das bei den Preisen "ab" vor den Preisen steht,ich möchte mir nun ein MODUL basteln in dem man das "ab" selbst definieren kann,sprich ein Feld im Admin in dem der Admin seinen eigenen Text an stelle des "ab" angeben kann.

Das Problem dabei wird werden das es auch nur in der Kategorie angezeigt werden soll in der es benötigt wird.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich erklären.


----------

